# My Little Pony: Friendship is Mafia



## Sylph (Sep 1, 2011)

*NIGHT 0*

All the ponies return to their homes, shaken by the murder they saw that day. Resting in their beds, they hope that the body would disappear and life would return to normal come day break.

But the sense of foreboding still lingers in the air.

*48 HOURS FOR NIGHT ACTIONS*


----------



## Sylph (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

The Ponies leave their homes, dreams of screaming and pain leaving them shaken from the night before. As they gather at the fountain where the first pony was found dead on the statue horn of Celestia. They are relieved to see that the body had been removed, and the blood message washed away from the cobblestone. Letting out a relieved sigh, they start to believe that it may be over until a cry is heard from across the square. Running to the scene, they screech to halt before the Dress Shop.

Hanging from a window, a elegant stretch of fabric tied securely around her neck, hung the once beautiful and vibrant Rarity. Her face looked to have been kicked in, her horn snapped off and plunged into her heart. Her eyes are wide, as if what she saw shocked her more than anything before in her life. Along her flank are cuts, slashing through her  cutie mark and blood dripping to the front steps of the Dress shop below.

When once pony dared to walk forward, they discovered another message written on the door to the shop, in the dead pony's blood.

"Don't look now but I think you got something _dirty_ on your face.
Two down, more to go
Can you find me?​
*Rarity(Squirrel) is Dead, She was Innocent
48 Hours to talk and lynch*


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

0_0

This Mafia is really gory.
0_0


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

oh _noooo
_
Rarity! ;A; Who could do this to you...?

hmmm. Well if the way she was killed is a hint, then it was probably a unicorn (or Alicorn) that did it - regular ol' earth ponies and pegasi can't manipulate objects like that, so they couldn't have done the...horn thing... plus the slashes could have been with a horn, and stringing her up like that...

[shivers]


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

Hm, we need GM confirmation/mysterious guideline on how telling each kill is, I think!

Not much to really speculate on at the moment. I think killing Rarity first would be a good plan for a Mafioso - likely to be a lover, so easy two-for-one - but now I'm curious as to what Rarity's night action would have been if it wasn't lover!


----------



## Sylph (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

The kills do indeed have some hint to whom you are after. But you have to be careful or you'll lower your own numbers~

*poofs away*


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

Well. The only lead /I/ have to go on, given that, is that Nightmare Moon is pretty obvious Mafia. I mean... think about it. What else could she even /be/?


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

Pretty much anything else.


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

Vig, maybe.

Either way, if she's the mafia or vig, she's somepony who we can't afford to have around! If she is Vig, then there's only a _teensy_ chance of hitting mafia with it.

...though i must say, the gruesomeness of this death is..._familiar._


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*



Coloursfall said:


> ...though i must say, the gruesomeness of this death is..._familiar._


How so?


----------



## Mai (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

ZOOOMBIE PONIES.

I assume that Coloursfall is referring to previous mafias or something? Otherwise I'm confused as well.


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

Like i've seen something like it before... I dunno though <_>


----------



## Stormecho (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

I... also don't really know about the death - gruesome, points to something with a horn, but other than that? I have no idea. :/

Nnngh, first days tend to make me nervous due to lack of information and feeling useless.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*



Coloursfall said:


> Like i've seen something like it before... I dunno though <_>


Nice giveaway, Mr. Cupcakes.

Nominating *Coloursfall*.


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

:( oh hey now that'd be too obvious wouldn't it? Kinda like Nightmare being Mafia (I still think she's Vig)

(besides I know for a fact moony hates Cupcakes)

(also there wasn't cannibalism/the making of cupcakes involved here)

(plus I'm just an earth pony!)

(so yeah)

Oh also I vote *Abstain* for now.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

I don't get it?
*Abstain*.


----------



## Zapi (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

^Do you mean the whole Cupcakes thing? I think it's some weird fanfic about Pinkie going insane and killing everyone? Idk I've never actually read it.

Anyway let's keep the *abstain* wagon going


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

I wouldn't bother reading it; it's pretty mediocre. 

Sigh. I guess I'll *abstain* as well.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*



surskitty said:


> I wouldn't bother reading it; it's pretty mediocre.


This. It's... it's more like a B-movie than the terror everyone makes it out to be.

Also *abstain.*


----------



## Glace (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

Cupcakes wasn't really that great to me. :o

*Abstain*.


----------



## Mai (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

Me neither. It's really overhyped. It's not _terrible,_ just not amazing. (And yet I am currently having a Cupcakes battle!)

*Abstain.*


----------



## Sylph (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

There was much talk among the Ponies, some looking at Pinkie and Gilda as suspicious. But as the day draws to a close, they all decided that there wasn't enough to go on though some have grown hungry for some cupcakes and head for Sugar Cube Corner for the night.

*No one was killed
48 hours to send in Night actions*


----------



## Sylph (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

There was much talk among the Ponies, some looking at Pinkie and Gilda as suspicious. But as the day draws to a close, they all decided that there wasn't enough to go on though some have grown hungry for some cupcakes and head for Sugar Cube Corner for the night.

*No one was killed
48 hours to send in Night actions*


----------



## Sylph (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

The day arrives once more, some of the ponies finding themselves on the floor of Sugar Cube Corner after a sugar crash from the amounts of cupcakes they've eaten. Shaking off the drowsy feelings, they trot outside with heavy hearts as they look for the next Pony to have been taken. Again, the previous body was taken and the message was cleaned away, though the fabric that was used to hang poor Rarity still remained.

Searching high and low, they find a startling discovery. No one had died. There wasn't even a trace that there was any attempt or anyone being stopped from killing. There was nothing.

*No one died.
48 Hours to talk*


----------



## Ether's Bane (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

...no one's posted? o.o


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

Nothing to go on.


----------



## Zapi (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

^Yeah, that's the only bad thing about no one dying :c
Should we just abstain again?


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

I guess?
Or is this one of those limited-lynch games?
If so, I say we take out an inactive and preserve our abstains.


----------



## Sylph (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

(Believe me, I'll let you know when I think you've had enough "No death" days. At least you guys are more active than the last game I ran)


----------



## Sylph (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

They day comes to a close as the ponies remain unsure who could be causing all this trouble in their hometown. As they venture back to their homes for the night, they can only hope that tomorrow would be brighter and that this whole murder thing was done with.

*No one died
48 Hours to send in night actions*


----------



## Sylph (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

As the sun was drawn back into the sky, the Ponies awaken from their homes feeling a little refreshed. They hoped for another day without a death of a fellow pony, feeling almost hopeful that it may all be over now.

That hope didn't last long when a scream was heard from the Library.

Dashing to the scene as fast as their hooves could take them, they pile into the library and recoil from what they saw. As they studied the scene, a few of them were regretting their wish that they wouldn't find another pony slain.

On the floor, laying in a pool of his own blood, was Spike...or rather his body. His small form laid still on the floor, claws digging into his palm as as his body grew stiff. Though some would imagine his eyes would be wide and full of fear, no one could be certain of his face expression as the space where he head used to be was filled with a large heavy tome with a splatter mark around it. With bits and pieces of his skull and grey matter sprinkling the floor, it didn't take them long to find the message written in his blood on the wall.

"Not so slick now, are you Spike. All that time with those books and still you didn't know jack
Three down, more to go
Ready to give up?"​
*ole_schooler is Dead, they were Innocent
48 hours to talk*


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

These death flavortexts are really gory 0_0


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

Not especially. 

Sigh. This really isn't getting anywhere, and I'm reasonably confident at least one doctor is still going to be alive so I'll bite - as Twilight Sparkle I'm the Inspector. I haven't found any mafia yet, unfortunately, but it doesn't appear to be conducive to the character's roles in the show.


----------



## Mai (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

Who have you gotten as innocent, then?


----------



## Stormecho (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

Nnngh well this sucks. :/

They aren't that bad, gore-wise. Or maybe I just don't find written descriptions of bloody death to be as off-putting as a visual depiction.


----------



## Mai (Sep 12, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

... You know what, I'm tired of this inactivity. Despite the fact I've been a part of it.

*CUTIE MARK CRUSADERS MASS ROLECLAIM TIME!*

I am Applebloom, the bodyguard. I die in place of whoever I choose (no chance of killing the attacker, just dying). Due to that fact, I decided to be a self-centered bastard for all of the game and not heal anyone. On night one that was mostly due to the fact that I wouldn't know who I'm dying for.

Roleclaim or die, everyone. I'll put out a vote for *Zapi;* she hasn't posted since day one but I could imagine her still paying enough attention to send in a kill. I could imagine Gilda/Rainbow Dash combo being mafia with Scootaloo a terrorist or something; I'd say Legendaryseeker but that just seems too obvious (as well as him actually posting today).

*CUTIE MARK CRUSADERS CLAIM-OR-BE-LYNCHED GO!*


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*



Mai said:


> Who have you gotten as innocent, then?


Luna (Zora of Termina) is innocent; Gilda (Effercon) is innocent; Applebloom (Mai) is innocent. So your Dash/Gilda mafia theory is sort of trashed, unless Gilda is a terrorist, of course.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

Roleclaiming too. Gilda, innocent, roleblocker.

Now, here's what I think we should (or shouldn't) do:

- DO NOT lynch Arylett (Fluttershy). She is almost certainly the alien, and for all we know, she could be activated right now.
- LS99 (Nightmare Moon) is almost certainly not mafia - that would be too obvious. I think she's a vigilante.

I still stick by my belief that *Coloursfall* (Pinkie) is mafia, and that's who I'm nominating.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

If you're that suspicious of him, why not just ask Tailskitty nicely if she'll inspect him so you don't... I dunno, accidentally off an innocent.

Because Moony hates Cupcakes, I know that for a fact too,  so I /reeeaaally/ doubt he's Mafia.


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

No what seriously go away I'm not mafia. 

If this is all because of _Cupcakes_ it is seriously weak and a really pathetic reason. If you can't give me something more solid then I might just nominate _you_ back. As it stands I think we should vote off Nightmare, since even if she's not mafia, Vigilantes are dangerous for the innocents.

So I'll countervote with *LS99 (Nightmare Moon).*


----------



## Ether's Bane (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*



Coloursfall said:


> If this is all because of _Cupcakes_ it is seriously weak and a really pathetic reason.


Not because of Cupcakes.

Raise your hand if you watched Episode 25.

*sees hands up*

Okay then, do you remember Pinkie's mental breakdown scene in it?

You do? 

Well, do you think that anyone (or in this case, anypony) with that low a level of sanity at that given moment would be more prone to run riot and start killing people than a sane person?

There you go.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*



Coloursfall said:


> No what seriously go away I'm not mafia.
> 
> If this is all because of _Cupcakes_ it is seriously weak and a really pathetic reason. If you can't give me something more solid then I might just nominate _you_ back. As it stands I think we should vote off Nightmare, since even if she's not mafia, Vigilantes are dangerous for the innocents.
> 
> So I'll countervote with *LS99 (Nightmare Moon).*


bluh bluh huge roleclaim

One-shot Vig, gains extra kill if Celestia dies, not if I still have one, so I'm NEVER EVER using it until you guys tell me to.

(inb4 killed tonight)


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*



Effercon said:


> Not because of Cupcakes.
> 
> Raise your hand if you watched Episode 25.
> 
> ...


_Party of One_, then?

Slightly better I suppose, but I also have reason to believe that moony would hesitate to make Pinkie mafia based on that episode (mostly for personal reasons, i.e. Pinkie's behaviour reminds her of Bipolar Disorder, and she's experienced it firsthand with the powerful ups and downs I experience with mine.)

But that's just my explanation, I suppose.

(also moony you forgot to kill ole_schooler on the list)

(also can anyone make a list of everyone's character?)


----------



## Mai (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*



Zora of Termina said:


> If you're that suspicious of him, why not just ask Tailskitty nicely if she'll inspect him so you don't... I dunno, accidentally off an innocent.
> 
> Because Moony hates Cupcakes, I know that for a fact too,  so I /reeeaaally/ doubt he's Mafia.





Coloursfall said:


> No what seriously go away I'm not mafia.
> 
> If this is all because of _Cupcakes_ it is seriously weak and a really pathetic reason. If you can't give me something more solid then I might just nominate _you_ back. As it stands I think we should vote off Nightmare, since even if she's not mafia, Vigilantes are dangerous for the innocents.
> 
> So I'll countervote with *LS99 (Nightmare Moon).*


*CUTIE MARK CRUSADERS DID YOU FORGET TO SAY SOMETHING?!*

I think that in itself might be worth something. :| I find Nightmare Moon being one-time vig reasonable enough, I suppose; while vigs aren't the best way of offing the mafia nominating to lynch one isn't helpful at all.

Anyhow, I'll keep my vote for Zapi considering she's still said nothing (although the fact that the whole Dash/Gilda mafia theory is disproven does break my idea a lot). I suppose a CUTIE MARK CRUSADERS PLAYER LIST would be reasonable, so I'll just check the thread and write it up:

Coloursfall- Pinkie (No claim)
Zora of Termina- Luna (No claim; confirmed innocent by surskitty)
Arylett Dawnsborough- Fluttershy (No claim)
Ole_schooler- Spike (Dead, innocent)
Effercon- Gilda (Roleblocker; confirmed innocent by surskitty)
Mai- Applebloom (Bodyguard; confirmed innocent by surskitty)
Legendaryseeker99- Nightmare Moon (One-time vig)
Stormecho- Zecora (No claim)
Glace- Rainbow Dash (No claim)
Surskitty- Twilight Sparkle (Inspector)
Squirrel- Rarity (Dead, innocent)
Zapi- Scootaloo (No claim)


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

What are we roleclaiming now?

Okay, fine. I'm the Seer - the Powers that Be let me know things which others know not. In other words, Pinkie Sense. I think that's the proper name of that role? Where you ask the DM stuff.


----------



## Zapi (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

OH WHOOPS someone accused me and I didn't notice. I need to be more active, don't I...

Anyway, I'm a regular vig. I haven't targeted anyone yet, though, as we innocents have had so little information to go by.


----------



## Stormecho (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

Roleclaiming, eh? Alright.

I channel the spirits of those that have died and target someone, and then I get told what the spirit's usual action is, and re-enact it. I only tried it out on the first night, as we didn't have much to go on, as Zapi mentioned.


----------



## Mai (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*



Stormecho said:


> Roleclaiming, eh? Alright.
> 
> I channel the spirits of those that have died and target someone, and then I get told what the spirit's usual action is, and re-enact it. I only tried it out on the first night, as we didn't have much to go on, as Zapi mentioned.


The first night? As in... when no one died yet...? Do you actually _target someone,_ or just randomly use a dead person's action?

If that's true it's a great role, considering you can act as inspector to the dead person and who knows what else. But that doesn't make much sense, unless you were guessing who was going to die, and therefore I'll toss out a vote for *Stormecho.*

I'll just say this, though; how is Scootaloo a vig. _How._


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

I think she means N1?


----------



## Stormecho (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

...I meant N1, yes. D: Apologies for being vague.

I can target someone, but I won't know what I've actually done until after I've gone through with the action.

On Night 1, I targeted Coloursfall with Squirrel, and disguised her. Since then, I haven't really done much.


----------



## Sylph (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

*Extending this for 24 hours for two reasons.*

1) I kinda forgot about this for a bit
2) There seems to be a tie between lynches of Coloursfall and Stormecho. People, either pick or abstain.

that is all.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

Hm.....
Sorry, but I vote *Stormecho* for less useful roleclaim :C


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

*Colorsfall* because I'm somewhat inclined to believe the evil!Pinkie theory, despite Cupcakes being a mediocre-at-best fanfic.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

:C


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

Also I'm kind of a dick.


----------



## Mai (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

I'm keeping Stormecho, but not out of suspicion at any particular person; personally I don't see how Scootaloo as a vig makes any sort of sense.

Anyhow, I'll be healing/bodyguarding surskitty tonight; if there are any doctors still remaining a heal would be appreciated.

Glace has yet to say anything; I'd vote for him but it seems rather pointless.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*



Mai said:


> I'm keeping Stormecho, but not out of suspicion at any particular person; personally I don't see how Scootaloo as a vig makes any sort of sense.
> 
> Anyhow, I'll be healing/bodyguarding surskitty tonight; if there are any doctors still remaining a heal would be appreciated.
> 
> Glace has yet to say anything; I'd vote for him but it seems rather pointless.


>:?

Stormecho didn't roleclaim as Vig.

She roleclaimed as a, uh... I suppose it's called a Summoner? I believe there was one in the FFTA2 Mafia.


----------



## Mai (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> >:?
> 
> Stormecho didn't roleclaim as Vig.
> 
> She roleclaimed as a, uh... I suppose it's called a Summoner? I believe there was one in the FFTA2 Mafia.





Zapi said:


> OH WHOOPS someone accused me and I didn't notice. I need to be more active, don't I...
> 
> Anyway, I'm a regular vig. I haven't targeted anyone yet, though, as we innocents have had so little information to go by.


I mean that I find Zapi (who claimed as vig) overall more suspicious than Stormecho, but I'm keeping my vote for her because as you stated her role is less important than seer.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

*Stormecho*, because I am /not/ inclined to believe the Evil Pinkie theory just by way of that I know the DM wouldn't do that, and also less useful roleclaim.


----------



## Sylph (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

The votes were finally settled, the four accused ponies stand before their peers and wait for what was to come. Pinkie looked a little sad that her friends would believe she would hurt them, Nightmare Moon didn't seem surprised that she was picked due to her past acts. Scootaloo was confused by this turn of events and Zecora only shook her head when the ponies talked among each other abut whom they would sacrifice in hopes of finding the ones behind this all.

Finally, they turned and looked to Zecora in unison. Naturally she was miffed by this and asked what could make them think she was the wrong doer in this horrible act. The only answer they could muster was that she was the more 'useless' member in their search.

Not that they suspected her, but that she was deemed useless.

Harmed by their words, she got back to her hooves and stared them down, her voice ringing out over the village.

"Dashed my life to the wind too soon
You have tossed aside the voice to the dead
Useless as my power may be seen by you shall be learned to have been a boon
This choice you've made you soon will dread"

After her speech, she awaits as the ponies go through their bloodied execution with anything they could find on hand, feeling too ashamed to crush her under their own hooves.

*Zecora (Stormecho) is Dead, She was Innocent.
48 Hours to send in Night action.*


----------



## Sylph (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

The day dawns once more over the small village, waking the ponies from their troubled dreams of a wrongly accused Zebra that was no longer with them to find the killers. Once again, the body that was left the day before have been taken away and the message erased from the floor. This time however the Body of Zecora has also been taken away from where they left her.

With heavy hearts they search for the next victim throughout the village, but find no trace of a struggle anywhere.

*No one has died
48 Hours to Talk and Lynch*


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

Well, I'd say the lack of death was caused by Doctor, Roleblocker, Bulletproof, or Alien (probably not the last one)


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

Hate to say it but I'm still juuuust a touch suspicious of *Legendaryseeker99*. Even if he's not mafia, it's a bit of a risk to have a vig around at all. Feel free to nominate me, kill me the next day if I'm wrong, I'm just going on a gut feeling.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

I have a gut feeling that we should *abstain* until we get some real leads.

iirc, we haven't had any Mafia deaths, so there should be about three Mafia.
Any ideas not derived from gut feelings?


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

I agree with Zora. *Legendaryseeker99.*


----------



## Sylph (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

As the day drew to a close from the silence that hung over the town, a single voice called out before the sun finally set. The voice belonged to Luna, voicing that they should be rid of Nightmare Moon for the sheer fact that she could be dangerous. It didn't take long for the ponies to turn to the Mare and watch her warily. Disgusted them them, having been put on the block a second time with little time to get anyone on her own side, she growls down at them.

"How typical. Well you fools, I'm not the one you are looking for. I could have helped you, offered to have you give me a target. But no, you had to continue to think I was dangerous. I won't allow myself to be killed by the likes of you...more so from the likes of my own self!"

With a swirl of purple mist, she encases herself in her own shroud of magic and disappeared with the mist into the Evergreen Forest. Unsure on how to feel about this, the Ponies return to their homes.

*Nightmare Moon (LS99) is gone, They were Innocent.
48 hours to send in night actions*


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

WHAT


----------



## Sylph (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

(I was typing up the end of day post when I was ninja'd by you guys. Sorry if you players weren't active enough during the time frame. May have saved your life)


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

(What does "gone" mean? Is it like I haven't "died" but am still out of the game?)


----------



## Sylph (Sep 24, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

(You are out of the game. Just couldn't think of a good kill post for Nightmare so I made her take off)


----------



## Sylph (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

As the sun rose, there was a odd feeling in the air that made the ponies uneasy. As they leave their homes, they find that again there was no one dead but instead of finding nothing they did see trace that some had happened last night. In the dirt outside of the village one could see tracks and a line. When investigated, it was found that the line could have been created with a magic protection spell being hit.

Glad to see that no one had been harmed, they still had a overshadowing feeling that something was right.

*No one died
48 Hours to Lynch*


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

Hmm. Looks like our healer got lucky.

Okay guys, any ideas?


----------



## Ether's Bane (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

Okay, this confirms my suspicions.

I'm the roleblocker, and I targeted Coloursfall during the last round of night actions.

I feel that I now have conclusive evidence.

Nominating *Coloursfall*.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*



Effercon said:


> Okay, this confirms my suspicions.
> 
> I'm the roleblocker, and I targeted Coloursfall during the last round of night actions.
> 
> ...


...Oooooooor, a healer got lucky?
*waves* Hi. This will probably get me killed, but my name is Zora and I am a healer. My role is special in that if Nightmare Moon dies, I get to heal two people. I healed Coloursfall and Mai. It would be terribly suspicious if, say, a certain somebody tried to kill Coloursfall in the night and got denied that opportunity by myself, and decided to use the flavor text to frame him during the daaay...~

Albeit, I was wrong about Nightmare Moon before. I fully admit that. Still, Cupcakes + Party of One are very flimsy reasons to nominate someone.


----------



## Mai (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

Well, um, glad to see some people remembered night actions. >_> I forgot, obviously.

Still, wasn't Effercon *confirmed by Twilight Sparkle* to be innocent? I know we haven't got any conclusive proof on her yet, but if she comes up with a mafia and proves herself it'll be easy enough to find a mafia.

Can you consistently heal two people, or just this once?

EDIT: Also if there are two vigs doesn't that seem a bit weird?


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

Well it doesn't make sense then for Effercon to be going after Coloursfall like that just because of a crappy fanfic and a one-off episode, unless there's some sort of special condition with his role if Pinkie Pie dies.

No, healing twice is a one-time only thing.


----------



## Mai (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

Okay, so. Zora! (Effercon's suspicions were also based on apparent roleblocking.) While your continued defense of Coloursfall immediately makes me think lover, you've convinced me. You're Luna, right? That seems to fit well with your claim at the least.

I'll vote *Effercon;* the flavor text doesn't really seem to indicate roleblocking and also Gilda is pretty mafia-ish.

Even though they were inspected? Thinking about it, yes! I have some large suspicions of Twilight Sparkle; if none of us healed her wouldn't she be a very likely mafia target? And also; from what the mafia knew getting prevented from killing her would end up allowing them to kill me instead. She should probably come up with a conclusive mafia inspection soon (wouldn't Nightmare Moon have been an obvious target?), because this just doesn't seem right.

Also Coloursfall. You said you were oracle, correct? What questions have you asked and such?

(Sorry if I'm sounding ridiculous; I'm typing on my DSi and accidently deleted it twice.)


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*



Effercon said:


> Okay, this confirms my suspicions.
> 
> I'm the roleblocker, and I targeted Coloursfall during the last round of night actions.
> 
> ...





Mai said:


> Okay, so. Zora! (Effercon's suspicions were also based on apparent roleblocking.) While your continued defense of Coloursfall immediately makes me think lover, you've convinced me. You're Luna, right? That seems to fit well with your claim at the least.
> 
> I'll vote *Effercon;* the flavor text doesn't really seem to indicate roleblocking and also Gilda is pretty mafia-ish.
> 
> ...


For that matter, I have the same suspicions about Tailskitty Sparkle. If she really were the inspector, wouldn't she find it more prudent to hold off on a nomination until she got the chance to inspect? She seemed awfully quick to nominate during Day 2, albeit was absent for Day 3.

I know for a fact that I did /not/ heal her at any point during the night phases.

Also nominating *Effercon* for now, unless he can come up with a /really/ convincing reason not to. The flavor text doesn't indicate role-blocking in any way, and in fact, was stated to have probably been from a _magic spell_. Gilda can't use magic.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

Effercon is innocent! I inspected!

I also inspected last night. Glace is mafia. *Glace*, as it goes. I don't know why you're all going OH MAN TWILIGHT SPARKLE SURE IS SUSPICIOUS BECAUSE SHE DIDN'T DIE...


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

Oh, Coloursfall is also innocent according to my magic powers. So that's also a pretty lame theory.

(Maybe I'm not dead because the mafia SUCK and are totally inactive :U)


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

I wouldn't do that...

Be careful, I asked about the Alien being active, so that's probably who it is. I don't want the game to end like that :(


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

Rainbow Dash as an alien? That doesn't seem hugely likely, although since I managed to inspect all the obviously suspicious players and turn up with nothing I guess it's a possibility. Harrumph. I FINALLY GET A HIT AND THIS IS HOW YOU PRAISE ME.

man, I hate aliens.


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

There's always the possibility of mafia roles who inspect as innocent. Since we're all ponies and all that. But that seems kinda...i dunno, derp.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

Well, who else is alive that you haven't inspected yet then?


----------



## Mai (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

This pretty much says outright the mafia was active last night; it also makes it fairly obvious the kill (if there was only one) was prevented by a heal instead of an alien.

*Glace,* then. Wasn't there this thing about Fluttershy/Arylett being an active alien?  I'm not sure how Effercon could know, unless they activated her themself, but. What other questions did you ask?


----------



## Mai (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

I believe the people she has/hasn't inspected are:

*(CUTIE MARK CRUSADERS UPDATED ROLE LIST!)*

Coloursfall- Pinkie (Oracle/Seer; confirmed innocent by Twilight Sparkle)
Zora of Termina- Luna (Healer; confirmed innocent by Twilight Sparkle)
Arylett Dawnsborough- Fluttershy (No claim; apparently alien?)
Ole_schooler- Spike (Dead, innocent)
Effercon- Gilda (Roleblocker; confirmed innocent by Twilight Sparkle)
Mai- Applebloom (Bodyguard; confirmed innocent by Twilight Sparkle)
Legendaryseeker99- Nightmare Moon (One-time vig, dead, innocent)
Stormecho- Zecora (Summoner, dead, innocent)
Glace- Rainbow Dash (No claim; confirmed mafia by Twilight Sparkle)
Twilight Sparkle- Twilight Sparkle (Inspector)
Squirrel- Rarity (Dead, innocent)
Zapi- Scootaloo (Vig)


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

I still think offing Glace is an incredibly stupid idea.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

Which would mean that either I or the other healer, provided they aren't dead, did get lucky, and the target was either you, Colours or a third, unknown person.

*Changing my vote to Abstain.*


----------



## Mai (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

*Flails* Well then, what _else_ should we do? Abstain and wait for either Zora, Twilight Sparkle, or me to die?


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

I must admit I'm curious to know what else you've asked, too!


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

And I'm sticking with my vote /shrug


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

Thirding that, what have you been asking?


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

None of you are listening to me >:(

Here are some things of which I am sure/fairly sure:

-Glace is the Alien. Not 'Lett.
-At _least_ one Mafia role inspects Innocent
-If we Abstain, moony will probably modkill someone.

So be _careful_ for Celestia's sake!


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

Holy crap how did like 4 people ninja me??

Anyway, I don't feel that our GM would appreciate me revealing everything, but you can get the gist of it from the Facts I Know.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

Well I'm BORED and it's the only hit I've had, and unless you can present actual evidence other than 'because I said so' I'm not really convinced.


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

fine fine. In no particular order:

1. Do all the Mafia inspect as such? (No)
2. Is Fluttershy Alien? (No)
3. Will there be punishment for lack of deaths, either via mafia inactivity or abstaining? (Yes)
4. Is the Alien active? (Yes)


----------



## Mai (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*



Coloursfall said:


> None of you are listening to me >:(
> 
> Here are some things of which I am sure/fairly sure:
> 
> ...


Well, number two was a fairly obvious thing if Twilight Sparkle isn't lying. But sure, I'll vote for somepony else.



Coloursfall said:


> fine fine. In no particular order:
> 
> 1. Do all the Mafia inspect as such? (No)
> 2. Is Fluttershy Alien? (No)
> ...


When did inspectors/oracles become allowed to ask entire roles/factions? I suppose HighMoon just GMs another way, but it's a pretty common ruling so.  If you insist not to get rid of Glace today (congrats if he's dead tomorrow and mafia), let's lynch off *Effercon* instead. 

Do you think that means some of our innocent deaths are actually mafia, or is it just inspection that proves untrustworthy?


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

I'm rather certain he means just the inspections.


----------



## Tailsy (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

Mafia-aligned players should always flip mafia on death, unless there is some crazy shit going on.

sigh. *Effercon*, then.


----------



## Mai (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*



Twilight Sparkle said:


> Mafia-aligned players should always flip mafia on death, unless there is some crazy shit going on.
> 
> sigh. *Effercon*, then.


*Nostalgic sigh* When thinking about bastard mod games, why did I not remember Mindscrew Mafia? (Although sadly there weren't actually innocent-looking mafia.)


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

*shrug* Sure, why not.

*Changing vote back to Effercon.*


----------



## Sylph (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*



Mai said:


> Well, number two was a fairly obvious thing if Twilight Sparkle isn't lying. But sure, I'll vote for somepony else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Suddenly in a cloud of smoke, a strange Pony appears and sits on the statue in the fountain* You can not ask roles. That is all *poofs away*


----------



## Sylph (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

Unlike the other days, this was filled with heated debates and actual thought to their actions. They begun to doubt the powers that the other held and seem to be getting desperate. Again Gilda accuses Pinkie and is adamant in her want to see the pink pony gone. This however seems to backfire on her as the ponies circle her and dig at the ground. Taken aback, she tries to back away from them as they draw closer.

"Why are you so sure that Pinkie is behind this! She's been helping us all with her Pinkie-Sense while you keep attacking her! How do we know you aren't the Mafia, huh!"

With a yell, the Ponies attack her, receiving slashes along their bodies as the griffin tries to defend herself. But it all ended with the crushed skull of the proud griffin and her feathers scattered on the blood soaked stone below. Stepping away from the body, they wait to see what would happen next.

Nothing. They have been wrong and killed another innocent soul. They are starting to run out of time now as their numbers fall.

*Effercon is Dead. They were Innocent
48 hours for Night Actions.*


----------



## Sylph (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

The day starts again, and once again there lingered a sense that something was wrong in the air. As the ponies venture to where they had killed Gilda, they found that her body had disappeared with all the others before. Shaken by the memory of what they have done, they search for the next pony that may have been killed during the night.

Nothing. Not even a trace of a struggle. Seems whoever has been doing this has grown lazy.

*No one has died
48 hours to discuss
also a note. People have not sent in night actions for the past few days. Not even ones say "Not going to use my power". From now on I will start killing via RNG. You've been warned*


----------



## Mai (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*



HighMoon said:


> *Suddenly in a cloud of smoke, a strange Pony appears and sits on the statue in the fountain* You can not ask roles. That is all *poofs away*


Okay so I thought someone was going to say something about this but apparently I was wrong. *Coloursfall!* You can't ask roles, apparently, and if I'm thinking straight then Glace is your fellow mafioso; probably the don because I think he's more likely not to send in night actions. By all means we should lynch Glace, but at the moment I think he's the less threatening mafia.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

...Well I've been a dumbass, haven't I?

Sorry Kat.

*Voting for Coloursfall.*


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

Arylett is innocent, if anyone cares. :P

*Coloursfall* I guess, even though I'm pretty sure I inspected them as innocent w/e I don't know any more.


----------



## Mai (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*



Twilight Sparkle said:


> Arylett is innocent, if anyone cares. :P
> 
> *Coloursfall* I guess, even though I'm pretty sure I inspected them as innocent w/e I don't know any more.


I don't think inspections matter at this point! They're pretty untrustworthy if Colourfall turns out to be mafia.


----------



## Sylph (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

*appears again in a mist, sitting on the edge of the fountain this time* I've made a decision. When majority of the player vote for the same person, I'll end the day phase early. That is all.
*disappears again*


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

Is that so...?

Well, I suppose sacrificing myself is a noble death, then. I, Pinkamena Diane Pie, will lay my own head on your chopping block, since you have all abandoned me...

*Self-Vote (Coloursfall)*


----------



## Sylph (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

Well that was quick

It didn't take long for the ponies to turn on the one they had protected most in this game. Pinkie backs into a wall and stares at them as they abandon her one by one. These ponies were her friends, her family since she left the rock farm, and they have turned on her because of the word from a single strange pony that now sat on the statue once more and watched the group below with quiet patience. As Twilight turned on her as well, Pinkie moved from the wall and lowered her head, tears dripping off her face as she delivers herself to be slain by her fellow ponies so that they can rest in peace.

But why would they turn on her. Hadn't she been nice enough? Did she ever to forget to invite them to her parties and share her sweets? Wasn't she a good friend to everpony she met, even if they were mean to her? She couldn't understand why they would want to kill her now that they were this close to finding the real killers.

Why was she giving up so fast to these ponies that were her friends.

Something crackled in the air, the strange feeling that had lingered since the day before growing thicker. Pinkie lifts her head and looks at them, a simple smile on her face and cheeks soaked with tears as she started to sing a little to them as if trying to ease their fears

_When I was a little filly
And the sun was going down
The darkness and the shadows
They would always make me frown_

She looks down again, a small hiccup of a laugh leaving her as fresh tears build up.

_I'd hide under my pillow
From what I thought I saw
But Granny Pie said that wasn't the way
To deal with fears at all_

Her head then snap up with a wide smile, her eyes wide as she laughs a little louder.

_She said, "Pinkie, you've gotta stand up tall
Learn to face your fears
You'll see that they can't hurt you
Just laugh and make them disappear."_





She lunges toward the closest pony and started to beat at their body with her hooves, her hair losing its curl with each stamp of her hoof on their body. Once the pony had stopped breathing, she moved away and looked to the rest.

_Ha, ha, ha!_

---

What happened afterwards could not be completely described, not even by the strange pony that had witnessed the madness from their perch. After the rampage was over, a scared and blood splattered pink pony curled herself into a ball and wept. Her small body shook as she leaned against the wall of the Sugar Cube, crying her heart out after she had come back from her madness. Before her where the dead bodies of her friends, those that were innocent and the two that had caused all this pain to begin with. Shivering from the thought that she had killed all those close to her, she cried out again in pain.

After a few moments, Pinkie stood from where she laid and walked over to the two bodies that had caused all this grief. Leaning down to them, she lightly nudge the face of one of the ponies, a fresh tear rolling down her face and dripping into their face.

"Why...why did you have to do this Raindow Dash...Now I'm alone. There's...there's no going back now...how am I going to smile again without...w-without all of you here w-with me"

Pinkie's ear perks at the sound of the strange pony shifting from her perch, dropping to the ground. She cowers as they get closer, then freezes when the pony places a hoof on her shoulder.

"We should go, Pinkie."
-----------------------------------

*Pinkie was Alien. She has won.
Good game guys~*

I'll post the logs after this post.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

...I knew there was a reason not to kill her. Fuck me, I'm an idiot.


----------



## Sylph (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

*Pinkie Pie*- Alien ["You are my friends and I love you all. You wouldn't abandon me right...right? You won't forget me or hate me...right? I love you guys, you are closer to me that anything since I can't live with my family anymore...but you love me...please...please say you love me."

You are Pinkie Pie, a loveable pony that loves to bring smiles to everypony. You think no ill will of your fellow ponies, and you are sure that all this is just a silly mistake that will solve itself. You think no one is truly bad. Until someone tries to hurt you that is. When you are attacked at night, you are knocked off hilter and not sure of yourself. You don't want to admit that you were attacked by your friends...but if you are killed during the day while in this state, you snap and kill them all. You will come too after the fact and feel the full weight of what you have done, but you will always carry the scar that you have been betrayed by your friends.

But because this betrayal would be more crushing to you than anything else, even the mere knowledge that you were attacked is enough to shake you. Even if you were Protected or Healed that night, you will still fall into your shaken state.]

*Rarity*- Disguise Expert [“Oh this simply won‘t do. You‘d look so much better in this, rather than that rag you are wearing. I shudder to think of what retail place you got that from“

You are Rarity and though you aren‘t the type to fight the monster with a sword and battle cry, you are a crafty filly and know how to use your skills when they are needed. With a snip of fabric and a few choice stitches, you are able to hide away a pony each night from the prying eyes of the Mafia. Whoever you hide will appear as innocent, even under the eye of the a Inspector.]

*Fluttershy*- Jailor [“Oh dear…I can‘t let you do anything too dangerous. I need to keep you alive and healthly and make sure you don‘t do anything too dangerous”

You are Fluttershy, the silent sweetheart of Ponyville. You love nature and take care of all the animals that need help…even if they were perfectly fine on their own. You are what one would call a “Jailer“. Each night you pick one pony and lock them away in your home so they don‘t do anything foolish while under your watch. This doesn‘t interfere with inspections however.]

*Twilight*- Inspector [“With all the time I‘ve spent with my books, reading methods and tactics used by the great Sherlock Hooves, I will track down these villains and save my friends!”

You are Twilight, a bright and magical talented unicorn that has moved to the small village to learn about friendship. You have taken it upon yourself to find the cause of this unrest by tracking down the wrongdoers yourself. You are the inspector and you will not rest until you solve this mystery…the only problem is, will there be something that could stop you?]

*Rainbow Dash*- Don [“You know what. I‘m tired of all the random and stupid things you guys do. I‘m awesome and you guys just don‘t see it. Not like my little buddy here.”

You are Rainbow Dash and you have had enough. Enough of these Ponies talking smack, acting like they know more than you. So what if you aren‘t a bookworm or some farm pony. You were always meant for better things and you won‘t be able to do what you were meant to do unless you cut off the dead weight around you. You are the Mafia Don and you decide who to kill. With your little groupie, Scootaloo, you both talk about who to “rub out“ that night, with you making the final choice. If you die however, you are sure that the kid can do a fine job in your stead.]

*Applebloom*- Body Guard [“Well I just can‘t let everypony get hurt, now can I. I‘ll show them I‘m a big pony and maybe I‘ll find my Cutie mark to boot!”

You are Applebloom, a strong-willed and good intentioned pony that tends to go a little far with your quest for a cutie mark. Though you try your best, you can only do so much before you realize your special talent. You do however want to protect everypony from getting hurt, Each night you will pick a single pony and protect them, taking any action hurled at them no matter how fatal it may be.]

*Scootaloo*- Second command [“You are so cool! We can make all this cool like you and maybe I will get my mark to boot! This is going to rock!”

You are Scootaloo, the spunky little Pegasus that adores the ground that Rainbow Dash flies over. When given the chance to help her hero, she jumped onto it like a fat kid on a candy bar. You are the second in command of the mafia behind the killings. You both talk about what to do that night, whom to kill and so forth. In the end, Rainbow may get her way but you will take her place if the Great Dash fails to do her job for any reason.]

*Gilda*- Disruptor [You are Gilda, a loud and rather rude Griffin. You think all these ponies are losers and would rather cough up a furball than to help them. But killing wasn‘t cool and you wanted to correct them on this, so you decided to do what you are good at. Messing people up. Each night you will pick a single pony and distract them from what they were doing, making them forget their night action and keep them busy until the day comes.]

*Zecroa*- Channelled [You are Zecora, the traveller from a far off land and speak in riddles out of habit. You are also in-tune with the spirits of the world. With that skill you have stepped up to aid the ponies in finding the villains among them. By contacting the spirits of the dead, you may speak with them and try to figure out who may be behind this. But this comes with a cost. Whoever you channel, you are forced to use their night action that night on a target. You will only be told what you have done after you picked the spirit to talk to and a target to use the action on.]

*Spike*- Seer [You are Spike. You have learned well under the guidance of Twilight and are ready to test your skills out in the field. Talking to a unknown force, you are able to ask Yes/No questions, but once per night. You can‘t ask alignment however, sadly since you are still but a young dragon that has only learned enough to talk to this force under Twilight‘s guidance.]

*Luna*- Healer [You are Luna. You are a princess and master over the moon and night. You once
were a villain that was bent on creating everlasting darkness, but you have healed from that
pain when you reunited with your sister. Each night, you use your magic to heal and protect one
pony each night in hopes of helping. However, your other side isn't long gone. You seem to
have had the Nightmare within you removed from your form and standing by you. Knowing this
is a part of you, you watch over her and hope she doesn't do anything too risky. If she does die
however, you are given the chance to heal two ponies for one single night after her death.]

*Nightmare Moon*- Vig [You are Nightmare Moon, but you are focused on another target. Somepony had started to kill others and you knew that it wouldn‘t be long until they start pointing hooves at you. All you can do is try to help them find the true enemy by taking one down. You can select one person to kill, but pick wisely because you only get one shot.

However, by some odd force, you seem to have your other half running around with the other young ponies to hopes of helping people. Though you think she‘s a tad weak, you care about what may happen to her as she is the innocent side of you. If she dies however, you slip into a unholy wrath and take revenge by gaining a addition kill. If you haven‘t used your previous kill however, it will not stack and the extra kill will be wasted.]

----
(Mafia)
Rainbow Dash (Glace)
Scootaloo (Zapi)

(Innocent)
Twilight (Surskitty)
Fluttershy (Arylett)
Rarity (Squirrel)
Spike (ole_schooler)
Zecora (Stormecho)
Gilda (Effercon)
Apple bloom (Mai)
Luna (Zora)
Nightmare Moon (Legendaryseeker99)

(Alien)
Pinkie Pie (Coulorsfall)


_Night 0_
-Luna heals Fluttershy
-Rarity disguises Twilight
-Rainbow Dash kills Rarity
-Twilight inspects Applebloom
-Gilda disrupts Zecora
- Spike asks “Is there a Alien Role”. The answer was “Yes”

_Day 1_
-No one was killed

_Night 1_
-Luna healed Pinkie Pie
-Twilight inspects Gilda
-Spike asks “Will there be more than two mafia members at the end of the night”. The answer was “No”
-Zecora channels Rarity and disguises Pinkie Pie
-Gilda disrupts Pinkie Pie

_Day 2_
-No one was killed

_Night 2_
-Twilight inspects Luna
-Rainbow Dash kills Spike
-Luna healed Pinkie Pie
-Gilda disrupts Scootaloo

_Day 3_
- Zecora died.

_Night 3_
- Luna heals Pinkie
- Twilight inspects Pinkie
- Gilda disrupts Rainbow Dash

_Day 4_
-Nightmare Moon died

_Night 4_
- Luna with her special power activated heals both Applebloom and Pinkie
- Twilight inspects Rainbow Dash
- Rainbow Dash attacks Pinkie
- Pinkie is now Shaken.
- Gilda disrupts Pinkie

_Day 5_
-Gilda Died

_Night 6_
-No one sent in actions.

_Day 6_
-Pinkie snapped. Everyone died. Alien


----------



## Coloursfall (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

Ahahahaha I am so surprised I managed to last this long, AND pull off my long, convoluted plan.

No-one noticing my rather Blatant Lies for a while threw me off a bit, and I expected to die from all that hounding Effercon was doing. 

Good game guys :D


----------



## Ether's Bane (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-------

F. M. L.

It's Episode 5 all over again.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

I KNEW Colorsfall was up to no good.

Too bad I had taken a vow of abstinence and wasn't too upset by her wild accusations to try to kill her :C


----------



## Mai (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

Damn it. D:

I was _just_ about to call alien on you too, last night, when I got interrupted and couldn't finish my post. AND LOOK WHAT HAPPENED BECAUSE OF THAT.

Ah well. You played very well. Good job! I know how hard it is to win as an alien >_<


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: My Little Pony: FIM Mafia*

DAMMIT if only I had inspected you later! Ah, well, well done!


----------

